

"People of class drink alcohol" - with charts which start at zero - DougBTX
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2190/everdrinkalcoholicbever.png

======
DougBTX
Thanks to the original article[1] for including a link to the raw data.

I think this shows the distribution more clearly, however, I still don't think
that any of the demographic categories listed maps to "class".

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1313745>
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2010/05/people-of-
cla...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2010/05/people-of-class-drink-
alcohol/)

~~~
sandal
wordsum is a vocabulary based IQ test. Maybe the author refers to intelligent
people rather than people with exceptional taste.

Though FWIW, I don't take much stock in the ability of most IQ tests to
measure intelligence, since it seems a bit silly to put it on a single
dimensional scale.

